# TT MK2 57 Plate Iphone "Cradle"



## magicrico (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I was brought to this site by a good friend of mine. I have recently purchased a 57 Plate Black Audi TT, 2.0 Petrol.

I'm not sure of the right term, but this one has a phone "cradle" or hold situated just behind the arm rest where you can plug you phone into for charging/Answering calls through the stereo purposes.

The only problem is This one is for a sony Ericsson phone, obviously moving with the times, I need one that fits an iPhone. It does unclip which indicates to me they are interchangeable. I was wondering if you guys could help in terms of getting one for an iPhone?

Thanks for any help you could give,


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Correct you can buy cradles for a number of phones. Stupidly high OEM prices, so look on The Bay or the like, for used ones.

The only advantages are it charges the phone and uses the antenna.

Just use the Bluetooth functionality, cheaper and works fine, and the phones safely in your pocket.

Major downside is that the phone is behind the front seats and on view, so I know without doubt, I would get out the car and walk off and leave it on show for some toerag to smash the window and nick it.


----------



## Ricky Holco (Aug 11, 2011)

hi
i tried the one as you described and found it a very expensive part and not worth it as said earlier
found this to be the best option as it enhanceds the gps as well as hands free
i use it just for charging and additional gps as i prefer tom tom to audi and its in front of you visible and handy
i also mistakemly bought 2 on ebay as my original was recently stolen when i left my car unloclked so have a spare
pm me if you are interested

Mio GPS Car Kit - Mount your iPhone

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270934429962? ... 1497.l2649


----------



## magicrico (Apr 8, 2012)

Do you guys know where I can get the original one or how much they are though?


----------



## mufftrix (Feb 28, 2012)

Mine has the cradle mount but like above I use bluetooth once I saw the prices for what basically a bit of plastic with electrical connection? Which I am sure costs few £££ at most? I was very surprised there no third party copy as am sure they would sell?

The bluetooth which works very well and a cheap USB charger for the cigarette lighter socket to keep the phone charged a lot easier pocket friendly option?


----------



## mufftrix (Feb 28, 2012)

magicrico said:


> Do you guys know where I can get the original one or how much they are though?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksi ... e&_sacat=0


----------



## magicrico (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks, Yeah i'm surprised there aren't any cheaper copies out there...so expensive!


----------



## mufftrix (Feb 28, 2012)

magicrico said:


> Thanks, Yeah i'm surprised there aren't any cheaper copies out there...so expensive!


Some things you can sort of justify and see why they expensive but this is not one of them imo ?

If one come on for £40-60 I would be tempted but £100+ ridiculous for what it is ?

At least you could sell the sony one you have ? It would give you £££ towards one to soften the blow ha-ha !


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I have an Audi phone adapter for my iPhone and I agree with CWM3, I have left it in the car so many times and when I have realised, had to rush back to the car to retrieve it. They do however enable the phone to receive a much better signal or seem to do.

I also thought they were an expensive 'nice to have' but was able to buy mine for a reasonable £25 from another member and when I received it just had to look inside it to see why they cost so much new, there is a fully loaded circuit board inside so they are not just a piece of plastic to join the phone to the car.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

I have upgraded to an iPhone 4S so have a iPhone 3/3S cradle available. PM me if interested.

Declan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Used to have the phone holder in my first TT. The dealer charged £100 for this, and it is true that the phone gets left in the car. However, it is pretty much where a thief may not think to look.

At the time the phone was a good old Nokia which stayed charged for several weeks. However, with the constant charging an iPhone requires I must admit it is good to have some sort of charging device in the car. Hence I have the AMI in the new TT and iPhones, iPods etc are neatly hidden in a tray in the glove compartment.

Still easy to forget to take it with you though.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

On the subject of phone kits, could you get a non-bluetooth handsfree kit that just had the cradle? Or were all handsfree kits with the cradle bluetooth as well?

How do you tell if theres bluetooth fitted?!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Lyons said:


> How do you tell if theres bluetooth fitted?!


If you have bluetooth you'll also have the mutii function steering wheel with all the buttons on. Press the speech dialogue button on the right side of the steering wheel and and say "Help" after the beep. You should get a dialogue response from the nice lady.


----------



## delerium (Dec 13, 2011)

I have Belkin Tunebase Direct for iPhone in my TT. I only use it as a cradle though, it's easily accessible and looks good. Plus I got it very cheap on eBay from an US dealer, paid only like 25 dollars including shipping so I thought it was a great deal.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, £100 is a lot for the OEM cradle, but we are talking about the cost of only one and a half tanks of fuel here. Regarding theft, the phone is actually quite hard to see from the outside, and in any case I don't think many people would think to look for a phone way back behind the handbrake. When the ignition is switched off and the Bluetooth disconnects there is a bleep to remind you to remove the phone.

I now have MMI and also Bluetooth, but I was quite happy with the cradle in the first TT.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

BarrieB said:


> When the ignition is switched off and the Bluetooth disconnects there is a bleep to remind you to remove the phone.


Is there, if there is it doesn't work so well as I constantly forget my phone and leave it in the car


----------



## bluenosewrx (May 19, 2012)

Just on this subject, if i bought the cradle does this also let me access the music on the i phone as well????

i have the i pod dock in the glove box but it does not charge the i phone and works loose after a couple of miles, especially on these roads.

So i either buy cradle that does all, calls, charges and music????

or get some sort of cable that enables charging from glove box.

decisions decisions, sorry car is a jan 09 TTS

Mac


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

bluenosewrx said:


> Just on this subject, if i bought the cradle does this also let me access the music on the i phone as well????
> 
> i have the i pod dock in the glove box but it does not charge the i phone and works loose after a couple of miles, especially on these roads.
> 
> ...


I don't think so, no. On my car (which I haven't got yet) there's an aux input just near the cradle which I guess is so you can play the music on your phone if you buy the correct lead. I might be talking nonsense though.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The once the phone is placed in the cradle it charges and uses the external (Sharks fin) aerial so in theory the signal is stronger. Calls are still connected via bluetooth.

It does not enable you to play music from the phone that I am aware of.


----------



## bluenosewrx (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, thought i was hoping for too much for it to do everything whilst in the cradle. i find that my i phone works fine with just the bluetooth hands free so i reckon its just a cable i need, now i need to find the right one as ive seen on here after a search that not all cables will charge it due to pin placement, is that right???

nothing is easy in this game,lol

Thanks for any help.

Mac


----------



## Minty (Dec 31, 2005)

magicrico said:


> Do you guys know where I can get the original one or how much they are though?


I bought one on fleabay a month ago for about £90.


----------



## Snowdrop (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi I have just purchased a audi a3 convertible she's beautiful unfortunately I have I iPhone 3 put the phone cradle is for a 4 do u still have your 3 cradle ? If you do how much are you looking for for it please  thanks regards Denise


----------



## mazingerZ (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi

Any idea of which Audi phone cradle adapter would suit my iphone 4S?

This is how it looks now...


----------



## mazingerZ (Jan 27, 2013)

up :?


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Audi do make them for iPhone 4/4s and I think even for the 5.

Time for a visit to dealer - someone here may help with part no for an eBay search, alternatively someone here may have a spare iphone 4/4s version having upgraded to 5.


----------

